# running romex



## pnut1 (Mar 29, 2012)

i installed a tv in my kitchen on the wall and am attempting to run romex for an outlet behind the TV i have cut out my outlet and now am attempting to run romex down to another outlet , but the wall is insulated . How do I get the romex through?


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

Is it legal, and aesthetically acceptable, to run the romex on the inside of the wall, in flex or rigid conduit? Otherwise, tear out as much sheet rock as you need to and drill holes in studs. If the holes are not deep enough (2"?) you'll need metal plates over the holes before you replace the sheet rock. Otherwise, try to go down a flight, if possible, and work through a basement (??????) if you have open floor joists, then pop back up into the wall. That will minimize your destruction. You can drop a weighted string down the wall and catch the wire from below, pulling the wire back up: If you are real lucky.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Fish tape or string like jklingel said.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

Windows on Wash said:


> Fish tape....


Now you're getting all fancy on us!:laughing:


----------

